# What are you attracted to the most?



## The Sundae (Nov 4, 2015)

[Deleted]


----------



## PeeBraiin (Nov 4, 2015)

I find people who appreciate my aesthetics to be appealing
Nothing else really matters as long as they appreciate me as a person
Like compliment my character not my appearance
Also people who are chubby but confident make me wanna date them in a heartbeat


----------



## radical6 (Nov 4, 2015)

i like people the opposite of me

i'm really depressed and gloomy, and i tend to be pessimistic. i love people who are optimistic and bright and cheerful. it really helps with my mental state too by being around happier people. i also love people who are very sympathetic to causes.

i tend to like people who are also interested in the arts - music, writing, or drawing. i love music and writing so it's one of my favorite things to talk about. people who like video games is a bonus to because it's one of my hobbies.

but people i can have interesting conversations with is also fun too. i love science and i love people who have motivation to just get out and do something. i love those unique, nerdy quirky people who spend their days tinkering away until they finally get something working. to me, that passion is admirable.


----------



## boujee (Nov 4, 2015)

Can't really say
If I find someone within my preferences, I'll get bored.
I'm attracted to appearance, like someone catch my attention.
Maybe people opposite of me, like maybe shut me up or vice versa. 
I love going outside, like some where! But I really don't know. Love is unexpected.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 4, 2015)

I find shy girls incredibly attractive. Also, I love a girl with a great sense of humor since I like to crack a lot of jokes. Someone who loves to cuddle and be affectionate.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 4, 2015)

Kinkshaming. I get off on it.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Nov 4, 2015)

Someone who understands me.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 4, 2015)

In all honesty, I like really big guys, not body builder, but dangerous. One that look like they earned their brawn in fights. Arrogance is hot when it's earned, like a cocky ******* who is actually the best at what he does. The kind of man who is rude and scary to am everyone else.


----------



## Albuns (Nov 4, 2015)

People who's somber and wise self is shrouded by an alluringly perky and whimsical side.
I guess being shy too, ya.


----------



## Hatori (Nov 4, 2015)

Shy peeps are really adorable. Someone who has a good sense of humor and is nice and silly. Affectionate, loving, sweet, overall a good person at heart. 

Someone who shares the same interests as me (or not, doesn't necessarily matter, but it would be nice).

Appearance-wise? I guess as long as they practice good hygiene. I like glasses but that's just a small preference.


----------



## Mariah (Nov 4, 2015)

Money.


----------



## okaimii (Nov 4, 2015)

The most attractive thing a person can have is confidence. But although confidence is attractive to me, I wouldn't want them to be too full of themselves to the point it comes off as rude or snotty. Being humble is attractive too. Also, people who have a similar sense of humor to mine makes them more likeable to me but it's not needed. And if someone is calm, patient and can be responsible for their feelings and problems or rather being an independent person in general, is awesome. It shows they can take care of themselves. I also love people who have goals and hobbies to work towards to. It's really charming.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 4, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Money.


Especially when they're old. With heart problems. And no kids.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Money.



Same


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 4, 2015)

Nice , caring and shy.


----------



## Llust (Nov 4, 2015)

personality and humor
i dont have a specific pref as to what type of personality im after, but you should be good as long as youre not a jerk or self absorbed. appearence means nothing if your personality is sht imo


----------



## Nayab (Nov 4, 2015)

Magnets.


----------



## The Sundae (Nov 4, 2015)

[Deleted]


----------



## Cazqui (Nov 4, 2015)

If I like you I like you, simple as that.


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Kinkshaming. I get off on it.



I LOVE HOW YOU "HATE" HOW I LOVE ARMS


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 4, 2015)

Princess said:


> I LOVE HOW YOU "HATE" HOW I LOVE ARMS


Babe, it's the the arms. It's how much of them you want to disappear.


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Babe, it's the the arms. It's how much of them you want to disappear.



I thought you would be more open to this...I really pinned you as a deep person.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 4, 2015)

Princess said:


> I thought you would be more open to this...I really pinned you as a deep person.


It's only so deep, sorry.


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2015)

hariolari said:


> It's only so deep, sorry.



Why are you referring to your personality as it?
Babe, you're so silly.


----------



## SockHead (Nov 4, 2015)

cuties with booties


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2015)

SockHead said:


> cuties with booties


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 4, 2015)

Okaimii's my type. If she rejects me, I'm marrying someone who's a clone of her.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 4, 2015)

I am attracted to myself the most like damn I wanna date me so bad


----------



## mayordan (Nov 4, 2015)

stupid puns
muscles
freckles
curly hair
tall tall boys omg drools
heterochromia


----------



## SockHead (Nov 4, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I am attracted to myself the most like damn I wanna date me so bad



but ur taken!!! GASP


----------



## Oldcatlady (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm most attracted to guys who are shy i guess. And i think just more reserved people in general, since i socialize better with girls who are more reserved too. I'm more likely to approach them idk.
I can be quite antisocial at times though, so no one's gonna be doing the talking. And i just /feel/ like i need to say something to end the silence, even though i dont like talking much.

Oh yeah, and they need to be decently knowledgeable and respectful.. There was this guy in one of my class complaining about this movie and says "no one gives a ****" right after the teacher explained what the movie could teach us.
Yeah instant turn off.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 5, 2015)

SockHead said:


> but ur taken!!! GASP



Ur right I'm taken 
I'm taken myself on a date XDDDDD


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 5, 2015)

pretty boys probably. more on the reserved side too. have to dress nice!!! or down to let me help them with their style if they aren't too fashion savvy


----------



## Yuni (Nov 5, 2015)

Passionate people! People who are aware of the things they love and live it as much as possible. I find that they radiate with happiness, so most of the people I have formed connections with tend to have a deep understanding of their interests so we can have actual conversations. 

Open-minded people. Regardless of the arguements/debates/discussions they'd respect my opinions as I do theirs, and hopefully we both gained more insight to further understand certain issues. 

If it's an argument about silly things, it'd probably just be two people laughing while pointing out each other's flaws.  My boyfriend I have been dating for close to three years and our arguments are just... full of love. 
Is it normal? I don't know, but I am happy to be able to live so harmoniously with him. 

And tummies. I like being able to comfortably hug someone although I probably feel like a bag of bones :'(


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 5, 2015)

common passions, so that i can prattle on about the stuff that i like with no shame


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Nov 5, 2015)

A sense of humor.
Nice smile.
Caring.


----------



## cIementine (Nov 5, 2015)

someone who is a good conversationalist with a sarcastic sense of humour, but also gives me a lot of attention and knows how to brighten my day.


----------



## f11 (Nov 5, 2015)

girls who are passionate about things.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 5, 2015)

People that pretty much are me but cuter

- - - Post Merge - - -



aleonhart said:


> pretty boys probably. more on the reserved side too. have to dress nice!!! or down to let me help them with their style if they aren't too fashion savvy



that too


----------



## tumut (Nov 5, 2015)

Likes video games or other similar interests as me
Fun, nice, and laid back
hot voice
Smart
Can beat me in smash
Not overly feminine 
Hot (no real preference in physical features just generally attractive and no gingers)
ljhigyufdt


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 5, 2015)

This probably sounds shallow, but I don't really have any form of attraction to people's personalities. 

I'm not someone that goes purely for looks. Personality does matter, though I don't think I'd ever become attracted to someone purely based on their personality

As for looks, I find blonde girls with green eyes attractive. For guys it's a bit more complicated.


----------



## Kinoko (Nov 5, 2015)

I didn't even know what my type was until I met my boyfriend and I realized he's totally my type hahaha. Short hair, not super tall or short (he's the same height as me, 5'7"), confident, full beard (it's short tho, he shaves like bi-monthly), muscular, funny, and a hard worker


----------



## kayleee (Nov 5, 2015)

I like a nice physique. Definitely muscular and toned, I'm not attracted to skinny or overweight guys. Good hygiene is important. A relatively well kept appearance (aka not looking homeless). Not necessarily a good sense of humor but someone who has a similar sense of humor to mine. Uhh someone who is a handyman. Intelligence is important, and confidence is super important, but also someone who is respectful cause I can't stand when guys are super cocky. A good looking face obviously 

But basically I just described my boyfriend 

Oh yeah and I forgot TALL


----------



## tae (Nov 5, 2015)

in all honesty, being pansexual and all.. i don't really have a type. none of my past relationships have been anything alike... not in personality or bedroom behavior or anything. i've dated men, women, agender folk, trans folk, people of different colors and sizes and shapes and the whole shabam. i like various types of personalities and qualities a person can hold.. so for me it's honestly just a.. "oh we bond? you're rad af? i like your face and your attitude and you compliment me well? lets try this out"


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 5, 2015)

I definitely don't have a physical "type" I'm attracted to, but I appreciate intelligence and a good sense of humor.  Talk nerdy to me and laugh with me and we're all good.


----------



## tae (Nov 5, 2015)

Oblivia said:


> I definitely don't have a physical "type" I'm attracted to, but I appreciate intelligence and a good sense of humor.  Talk nerdy to me and laugh with me and we're all good.



sounds like the basis for a pretty rad relationship right there man.


----------



## piichinu (Nov 5, 2015)

attracted to the most would be looks

i dont find personalities attractive but i do find some of them unattractive, or basically annoying and terrible


----------



## Saylor (Nov 5, 2015)

Girls who are affectionate and easy to talk to. I think it's really nice to just be able to talk about anything comfortably and to have someone who supports me and makes me feel like they're there for me, and who lets me be there for them too. It's easy for me to like someone when I feel like they genuinely care about me.


----------



## ams (Nov 5, 2015)

Someone who's nice to other people and an introvert. I actually don't experience physical attraction until I've started to like a person's personality.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 5, 2015)

I don't know. It can be different things in different people tbh.


----------



## wassop (Nov 5, 2015)

personality wise being funny and nice is cool , also being confident and not really caring what others think

appearance wise having stubble or a beard but that doesn't really matter , messy hair , big arms , a nice smile


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm attracted to kindness and humility. If the guy I'm seeing is:

Passionate/talented towards something 
Super sweet
Smart/logical/witty
Fiercely loyal
Clean/hygienic/focused on taking care of himself
Supportive
Funny
Easy to talk to
Trustworthy
etc

I'd melt.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 5, 2015)

they gotta be slim


----------



## jiny (Nov 5, 2015)

short people (Just not SUPER short)
Good handwriting!
Clean/Hygenic
Good behavior/doesn't really get into trouble
Smart!
Kind/Sweet/Caring
Funny OFC
trustworthy
and...
hair gotta be on fleek


----------



## Taj (Nov 5, 2015)

Well, they say opposites attract. Like seriously, I'm so loud and she says almost nothing

I'm not a guy into girls that flirt all the time. I'd like a girl that knows how to stand up for herself and be true to who she is


----------



## N e s s (Nov 5, 2015)

Boobs
I think somebody who is shy is pretty cute.


----------



## riummi (Nov 5, 2015)

(really) tall guys with dark short hair and glasses xD
someone outgoing and independent i suppose?
People with a mysterious aura lol
people who know what they want and says it xD or honest people 
witty or sassy 

i absolutely dislike people who tend to flirt with everyone they meet xD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 5, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Boobs



LOL don't we all 

Someone who is kind and understanding, sweet, but not too sweet, but not bittersweet, and can fend for themselves if they had to.  They understand that reality is reality and they set realistic goals for themselves; they understand who I am as a person and that I live by the phrase 'it is what it is.'  Their life doesn't revolve around one single thing, but instead around everything and everyone, and they can feel what I feel.  99% of me is attracted to the personality and way of life of a person, and not their appearance.  Though don't get me wrong, if you're too overweight, then quit snacking.  Also don't smoke, don't drink, don't do drugs, don't be overly religious or at least accepting of all religions, and if you're an *******, say sorry at least.
and while we're here why don't we add the big-butt-big-boobs ordeal and we'll have the whole package of perfection


----------



## mintellect (Nov 5, 2015)

A guy with a good sense of humor, always has something to talk about, has similar interests as me, and is playful and witty/sassy. Also should be intelligent.
Also can't smoke, do drugs, or be involved or previously involved in any criminal activities.
Also if he had dark brown eyes and hair that'd be a huge bonus. I don't really care about appearance too much, but I just find dark brown features like eyes and hair to be so... Mesmerizing.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 5, 2015)

Meanwhile she's a Yandere and she's cares 'bout herself. I dont give a f**k


----------



## radioloves (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm attracted to males that are really good at their musical instrument, like playing the piano really well and their song would just sweep me off my feet something like that xD I'm not really thaat picky, just like someone who knows what the gotta do and want in life, flexible and always forgiving, I dunno I gotta meet them to really know Dx


----------



## radical6 (Nov 6, 2015)

Niemyx said:


> I'm attracted to males that are really good at their musical instrument, like playing the piano really well and their song would just sweep me off my feet something like that xD I'm not really thaat picky, just like someone who knows what the gotta do and want in life, flexible and always forgiving, I dunno I gotta meet them to really know Dx



i forgot to say this too but yeah tbh both ppl ive liked are, like..incredibly talented at music its just wow


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 6, 2015)

Big noses, thick eyebrows, skinny as all hell, amazing sense of humor, and definitely facial hair. My boyfriend thankfully has all these things (not always facial hair cause sometimes he's a big butt hole and chops it off) he gives me butterflies and belly laughs and I love him more and more everyday. Before I even started dating him I made a list of all of the qualities I wanted in a guy and then he came along and met all of them, it was pretty amazing and magical.


----------



## eggs (Nov 6, 2015)

shyness is the NUMBER ONE trait i look for in people. just seeing people blush and get embarrassed and talk softly/barely talk makes me want to churn butter for five days straight. it's too cute. too precious. truly, shy people are my favorite.
i also really like chubby and/or curvy girls. oh! and long hair. and glasses. 
shyness + chub + long hair + glasses = get ready because i'm going to ask you out on a date. pronto.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 6, 2015)

I don't really have any physical preferences, as long as the person is clean & has a decent style. I also only date people that are around the same height as I am (1 or 2 inches above or below my height doesn't bother me, but I don't like dating people much shorter or taller than me).

I like people who are calm and reserved/shy, people who are smart but not competitive smart, people that hold meaningful conversations*, and people who respect and give you personal space when necessary. Having a similar sense of humor wouldn't hurt, either.

* I have friends who literally give one line replies to every ****ing thing I say no matter how long or short my messages are. I can't stand it.

*//edit*
ALSO I'd like to add: definitely attracted to people who have their own lives/have a backbone. Do you disagree with me? Tell me and back yourself up - please don't just drop the issue. Don't disregard your life for something I want to do.

I'm not interested in dating a yes-man.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 8, 2015)

gentle, kind, caring, good listener and friendly is what im attracted to. basically, they need to be like the guy who is in my sig. my makoto bae.


----------



## Joy (Nov 8, 2015)

A guy with a great smile makes me swoon.
A good sense of humor and a person who is easy to talk to.
Lover of Jesus <3
I'm sooo awkward so a guy who appreciates my weirdness is a total plus.


----------



## Hollowby (May 5, 2016)

middle aged actors.


----------



## Aquari (May 5, 2016)

muscles muscles MUSCLES!!!!!


----------



## seliph (May 5, 2016)

robots


----------



## ellarella (May 5, 2016)

cute nails/hands
curiousity and open-mindedness


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 5, 2016)

idc as long as it has a pulse


----------



## Bowie (May 5, 2016)

I like really positive people. And weirdos. I don't like boring people. They have to be a little weird, like myself. Being funny helps, but I also like it when they're quite firm and strong. That's quite attractive to me, 'cause contrary to what some people might think, I'd like to be around someone who made me feel safe.


----------



## seliph (May 5, 2016)

OverRatedcx said:


> idc as long as it has a pulse



so a horse? :///


----------



## N e s s (May 5, 2016)

In all honesty, a girl who I think is fun to just hang out and have a good time with is a turn on for me. They need to be cute, appealing, and a very positive person. Also, no offence to those whom are, I think that someone who is skinny but not too skinny is a +A for me.

Girls who are interested in photography gives brownie points too <3


----------



## Seroja (May 5, 2016)

Hmm hmm, usually I'm attracted to tall, lean guys with a bad boy vibe and winning smiles. I'm really into dark-skinned guys too. For girls, I really love the soft shy type. Humble, soft-spoken, easily teased and very cuddly.


----------



## Locket (May 5, 2016)

If you can pull off a good hairstyle, you can be mine.

You also gotta make me laugh.


----------



## Hulaette (May 6, 2016)

I am attracted to an alien species called a Bellehtor because they have large bellies with big tentacles and burp a lot. An alien man with a pot belly and sick sense of humor is good in my books. I'm obviously not attracted to humans in case you didn't know.


----------



## Serk102 (May 6, 2016)

Black holes.


----------



## Dim (May 6, 2016)

Girls. Nothing particular as long as they're kind and well mannered.


----------



## Aquari (May 6, 2016)

lol i dont care what you look like, if you have bombin muscles then youre in ;}

your face could look like ground beef for all i care XD


----------



## Hulaette (May 6, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> lol i dont care what you look like, if you have bombin muscles then youre in ;}
> 
> your face could look like ground beef for all i care XD



Is this your prince charming you desire to fall in love with?


----------



## Aquari (May 6, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> Is this your prince charming you desire to fall in love with?



but does he have boomin muscles tho


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 6, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> but does he have boomin muscles tho



Well I mean this is him earlier that day.


----------



## Aquari (May 6, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Well I mean this is him earlier that day.



MMM, MMM, MMMM, baby boy YES!!! XDD


----------



## focus (May 6, 2016)

i am very attracted to hot cheetos

- - - Post Merge - - -

but for real i love guys with simple outline tattoos like yES!! *** ME UP !! also i love it when hot guys smoke just as long as its not near me


----------



## Hulaette (May 6, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> but does he have boomin muscles tho



LMFAO! I was just going to post this but Kaydee beat me to it.


----------



## Xerolin (May 6, 2016)

Magnets


----------



## Aloha (May 6, 2016)

People with the same interests.But having too many same interests does not always mean that you are perfect for each other.I guess I'm attracted to collar bones.That's pretty much it.Lol.


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

If they have around the same personality and interests as I do, I'm too down these holes to be an 'opposites attract' person. Also if they have that scruffy hippie look I don't mind either


----------



## visibleghost (May 6, 2016)

im not sexually or ronantically attracted to people but aesthetically  i luv nice hair and eyes..,,.


----------



## mogyay (May 6, 2016)

open minded and look a tiny bit homeless. also helps to have the same political standpoint as me as i can get pretty annoying


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> If they have around the same personality and interests as I do, I'm too down these holes to be an 'opposites attract' person. Also if they have that scruffy hippie look I don't mind either



Omfg, sometimes I think me and turtgod are just the same brain in two bodies, we finish each other's sentences and say the same things at stuff, like if we're gunna say something funny because of an ad or something someone said we say the same thing at the same time. We're literally two parts of a whole.


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Omfg, sometimes I think me and turtgod are just the same brain in two bodies, we finish each other's sentences and say the same things at stuff, like if we're gunna say something funny because of an ad or something someone said we say the same thing at the same time. We're literally two parts of a whole.



that's really awesome <3

and yea @mogyay that would help too like i don't think i could hang around someone obviously right-ish person.


----------



## Jordan Marek (May 6, 2016)

Personality wise, I am attracted to someone who is very kind and has similar values as me (a love for nature and life as a whole). Aesthetically, I like short/medium length hair... and that's about it. I'm not to picky like some people are when it comes to looks.


----------



## Celestefey (May 6, 2016)

mogyay said:


> open minded and look a tiny bit homeless. also helps to have the same political standpoint as me as i can get pretty annoying



That's legit the same criteria as mine lmao... 

Also if they're passionate about cute animals and **** too then


----------



## xine (May 6, 2016)

Good music taste, low expectations, sarcasm


----------



## Acruoxil (May 6, 2016)

I'm not that picky on appearance but I do have a thing for blondes and blue eyes haha. 

Also really, someone sensible. And I'd love it if she plays games or shares a fair amount of interests and opinions with me.


----------



## scoutt (May 6, 2016)

females? femininity? it's all very hard to define isn't it


----------



## Aquari (May 6, 2016)

also sexy spider butlers ;}


----------



## marinamarina (May 6, 2016)

Personality- confident, and prob same ethical/moral beliefs (if you're a conservative fundamentalist christian we prob won't get along long term)
looks- across the board! fit and nice skin are cool tho! also glasses are cute


----------



## Miii (May 6, 2016)

Intelligence, reason, and honesty. Good looks don't matter if you're an unreasonable, lying idiot.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (May 6, 2016)

As far as personality, kindness and general level-headedness.
Looks, I tend to notice hair and hands. Which sounds weird, but my grandmother said she fell in love with my grandfather's hands so I guess that's where I get it haha. And I like taller guys, but I'm pretty short so being taller than me is not a difficult feat to achieve.


----------



## vel (May 6, 2016)

I'm attracted to physical states, like if a guy walks past that looks fire I'll point that out. I'm also attracted to personality, sure they look fire but are they nice? And, are they funny? I like a guy who can crack jokes with me and also be nice if I look down. Someone that can actually understand my jokes and not be offended about how blunt I usually am. But also hot. Fire.


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 8, 2016)

Physically? tbh I kinda like pudgy girls with glasses 

Personality-wise? Gotta have that joke-cracker to be my opposite thingy. I only really hop out of my shell online/with people like that.


----------



## wassop (May 8, 2016)

intelligent and funny , interesting hobbies or interests , also beards


----------



## Akira-chan (May 8, 2016)

I'm not much for looks but if someone likes the same stuff I like well..

Prepare to be stalked


----------



## debinoresu (May 8, 2016)

im demisexual so if i like someones personality and i get really close to them i can be physically attracted to anything

as for personality attraction, they need a really good humor. if i cant make someone laugh i cant function, its my go-to communicator. i like someone with a little attitude and someone whos honest, even about bad ****. i dont want someone fake af


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 8, 2016)

I kind of like people like myself. I mean- that's not saying I'm in love with myself or anything. No, I despise how I am much of the time. But someone shy; not exactly able to stand up for themselves- I may be the same, but they actually do help me get over that and bring out the best in me. I like someone caring. I like someone who's a bit of an introvert, simply because I can relate and connect to them on a more personal level.

Of course, it'd be a little difficult meeting someone else like that, and made even harder by the fact that not a lot of people would form a relationship simply for the emotional attachment.


----------



## Irelia (May 8, 2016)

physically~ skinny body type, not really into muscular dudes 
personality~ wise, and kind.


----------



## Llust (May 8, 2016)

i posted here a few months ago. dont remember what i posted, but im assuming my preference has changed. it's a bit complicated to me, but i try not to be too picky. what i primarily look for is a good sense of humor, intelligence, maturity, and their overall personality just needs to be good. appearance doesn't play much of a role. i used to think i was only into asians, but i mean i obsessed over mr. gold from once upon a time because of his maturity and intelligence, so there's that


Spoiler:


----------



## f11 (May 8, 2016)

I like people I can joke around with and praise me a lot and we're just like best friends. I guess I'm attracted to chill funny people.


----------

